# Anyone taken Effexar? (antidepressent)



## Shangirl85 (Oct 12, 2002)

my doc just prescribed me this antidepressent to try. just wondering if anyone has an advice about this drug? i think i spelt it rite lol.


----------



## Ian (Apr 18, 1999)

Yes, I tried it and had very bad side effects.I then tried a different class of anti-depressant and had hardly any side effects at all.But others on this board will say the opposite - we all seem to respond differently to these drugs and there is no way of knowing exactly how you will react, or how benefitial the drug will be.My advice - start off with a very small dose, take first one when you're at home, just in case, and keep your GP informed.Hope all goes well.Ian


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

It made my daughter-in-law fat, and my brother sick to his stomach. No one is the same though. Every chemistry is different. You just have to try. At least it is not addictive.


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

Ian, what antidepressant did you try that had hardly any side effects? J


----------



## Ian (Apr 18, 1999)

Austin,I went onto Dothiepin - not sure what its known by in the US - a tricyclic (earlier class of anti deprtessant before SSRIs eg Prozac were introduced).Side effects were very few, just slightly drowsy first thing in the morning for about a week. Started on a very small dose, then increased. Came off them after a couple of years - not sure how much they helped but they are supposed to be constipating, possibly help with pain relief and treat anxiety when linked with depression.Ian


----------



## mollypooh (Apr 26, 2002)

I have been on effexor, in different doses, for awhile now and it helps me. It keeps me on an even level for anxiety. I used to take Xanax but Dr. said for long term it was too addictive. Anyway, effexor doesn't give me any side effects. I now am down to one a day, I still have IBS, but I don't get as anxious and/or depressed about it like I did yrs. ago. Let me know how it works for you. It takes about 2 wks to kick in!! Good luck Sick and Tired.


----------



## Shangirl85 (Oct 12, 2002)

hi mollypooh,Thanks for your input. Ive been on the effexor for about two weeks and Im finding its working well for my anxiety. At first I felt really shaky after taking it but that has subsided. Thanks again molly!


----------



## perky (Apr 19, 2002)

i take effexor also 1 a day- if i miss my dose time by 2hrs i get a migrane owise it works well for my anxiety. my mom takes it also she says on really bad days she takes 2 but not all the time once every couple of months- i think the others are right it depends on you and chemistry


----------

